# Honey Bacon



## xutfuzzy (Sep 9, 2012)

Along with my Jerk Bacon, I also made a honey bacon to appease my wife's sweet tooth when it comes to bacon. 

I tared the weight of the plate and then weighed the belly.













%255BUNSET%255D.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 9, 2012






Then I used the online cure calculator to see how much of everything I would need.













Slide1.JPG



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 9, 2012






I measured out all of those ingredients, and then added in honey powder (found at my favorite spice shop) in an amount equal to the salt.  This was really just an opening bid as I had never used this stuff before, but I wrote it down in my bacon-making journal for future reference.













%255BUNSET%255D-001.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 9, 2012






Here is the first side all rubbed up and happy.













%255BUNSET%255D-002.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 9, 2012






I used the saran wrap to flip the belly over and used the other half of the rub on the second side.













%255BUNSET%255D-003.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 9, 2012






A double-layer of plastic wrap later and it was sent to the fridge.













%255BUNSET%255D-004.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 9, 2012






Ten days later I unwrapped it.  Interestingly, as the moisture was pulled out of the belly, it hydrated the honey powder back into a liquid.













%255BUNSET%255D-005.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 9, 2012






I rinsed off the cure rub, patted it dry, and put it back into the fridge.













%255BUNSET%255D-006.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 9, 2012






It spent half a day in the fridge forming its pellice along with the Jerk Bacon I was trying to make.













pellicle.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 9, 2012






Here it is after 12 hours of cold smoking.













%255BUNSET%255D-007.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 9, 2012






Sliced up and ready to go!













%255BUNSET%255D-008.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 9, 2012






Here's the close up.













%255BUNSET%255D-009.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 9, 2012






Bagged and tagged with the Jerk Bacon.













%255BUNSET%255D-010.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 9, 2012


















%255BUNSET%255D-011.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 9, 2012






Quick overview of the specs:

Smoker: MES40 with AMNPS

Wood: Pitmaster's Choice

Temperature: 75-90 degrees, had to use a 3 large blocks of ice in plastic containers to do so

Duration: 12 hours

Final thoughts: The bacon needs to mellow a bit, but right now there isn't much sweetness.  Clearly more sugar/honey is needed to make this a sweeter-styled bacon that my wife will really enjoy.  Still, it's worth reviewing later and trying again!  For now, I've made notes in my bacon-making journal to heavily increase the sweeteners.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks good!!!!

~Martin


----------



## roadboss (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice job!  All the pics look good.  I have a had time finding pork bellies by me.  Have fun adjusting your spices til you find the"one".


----------

